# The rain in Spain is falling mainly on my van!



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

When we crossed to Calais two weeks ago we were greeted by warm sunshine which made a pleasant change. Normally it takes the first week to dry out my coats due to the soaking I generally endure whilst getting services for the van. 
We have now crossed into Spain and stopped in Sant Feliu de Guixols, and the weather is as unsettled as I've ever seen it. Last night we were parked up on a large parking area and the heavens opened. Both rain and hail battered the van and we had to shout to hear each other. After twenty minutes the sun was back out as if nothing had happened. It hasn't improved today either as we headed further south via Lleida towards Morella the main roads were a washout in the torrential downpour, the lightning was spectacular and thunder deafening. Had hoped to be parked up on a beach somewhere by now but hey ho plenty of time for that I suspect.


----------



## CraptonBogwash (May 28, 2014)

Well no doubt when you do eventually find that beach to park up next to you will ignore the No Motorhome signs there just like you have in the example above! 

I suspect you are one of those wild camper types who go around in packs turning the countryside beauty spots and beach car parks into gypsy camps!

I am surprised at you as your profile says you have a Hymer just like me so clearly you can afford a proper campsite! :roll: 

Well do not come crying to me when you are gassed and robbed. Oh yes! Its happening more and more now. I spoke to a warden at a CC site back in the UK the other day who was chatting to a caravan owner who's best friend heard of a motorhomer who was gassed and robbed on a Spanish beach wild camping spot last summer so do not tell me it does not happen!


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

We recently spent a night at San Juan de los Terreros. Near Aguilas.There were only four vans but told by a Dutch gentleman that there are usually many more. It must be accepted by the locals as a nice lady in a white van came around each morning selling bread and croissants.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

[quote:88ff8848f9=\"CraptonBogwash\"]Well no doubt when you do eventually find that beach to park up next to you will ignore the No Motorhome signs there just like you have in the example above!

I suspect you are one of those wild camper types who go around in packs turning the countryside beauty spots and beach car parks into gypsy camps!

I am surprised at you as your profile says you have a Hymer just like me so clearly you can afford a proper campsite! :roll:

Well do not come crying to me when you are gassed and robbed. Oh yes! Its happening more and more now. I spoke to a warden at a CC site back in the UK the other day who was chatting to a caravan owner who\'s best friend heard of a motorhomer who was gassed and robbed on a Spanish beach wild camping spot last summer so do not tell me it does not happen![/quote:88ff8848f9]

Thanks for that Crapton...next you\'ll be telling me that my A frame is illegal and that I need a chevron board on my bike rack!


----------



## CraptonBogwash (May 28, 2014)

Oh I see! Not only are you flouting the law wild camping all over the place you are also under the impression it is legal to drag a second vehicle around Spain on a lump of metal attached to your tow bar! :roll: and just to add to your flippant attitude to Spanish law you dont even think you need to display the appropriate reflective board on the back!

With any luck you will meet with the local Police soon who will not only move you on from your illegal car park but fine you for your ILLEGAL a frame and for not displaying the proper reflective board!

It amazes me how some of you even get as far as Spain with your attitude to EU law and health and safety.

I was chief H&S officer for Gateshead Council for 40 years before leaving to be a Pirate in the Caribbean Islands in 1972. I can tell you a thing or two about H&S (and Pirates, who also take H&S seriously these days). Some people think they can go into Europe and just do what they like and Johnny Foreigner wont do anything because he is all foreign! :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> CraptonBogwash\"]Well no doubt when you do eventually find that beach to park up next to you will ignore the No Motorhome signs there just like you have in the example above!
> 
> I suspect you are one of those wild camper types who go around in packs turning the countryside beauty spots and beach car parks into gypsy camps!
> 
> ...


Idiot :roll:

ray.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Back on topic   

We are just about to leave Spain after five weeks of sunshine, initially cold but mostly warm   

Last night and today was the first time it rained substantially, just south of Pamplona.

And we stayed on official aires and mostly ACSI campsites every night. Many were virtually deserted even on the coast.

Steve


----------



## CraptonBogwash (May 28, 2014)

[quote:bff051431d=\"rayrecrok\"]


> CraptonBogwash\\\"]Well no doubt when you do eventually find that beach to park up next to you will ignore the No Motorhome signs there just like you have in the example above!
> 
> I suspect you are one of those wild camper types who go around in packs turning the countryside beauty spots and beach car parks into gypsy camps!
> 
> ...


Idiot :roll:

ray.[/quote:bff051431d]

Why am I an idiot? There are too many motorhomers freeloading across Europe thinking they can do what they wish. I see you are also a Hymer owner. Please dont tell me your another one who parks up for free all over Spain and the like!

Use a proper campsite, thats what they are for. If you must \"wildcamp\" at least dont go around bragging about it and posting photos of you flouting the law. I can understand it if it was a Swift owner but Hymer owners should really have more sense and respect for themselves and the country they are in! IMO.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> CraptonBogwash\\\\\\\"]
> 
> 
> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\"rayrecrok\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\" said:
> ...


Why don\'t you pay to join the site I would like to take you on, don\'t hide behind your free posts and disappear :wink: Seamus?.

ray.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I just used my \"Ignore\" button for the first time :lol: :lol: 

It works


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In my position as Lord Mayor of Gateshead I can confidently say that we have never employed a H & S Manager in the Borough. Therefore you must not be taken in by this person.

The subject of the Gateshead Pirates is sub judice due to a pending Court case regarding piracy on the River Tyne and I could not possibly comment.

ps, anybody wanna buy some Pieces of Eight cheap? 8)


----------



## CraptonBogwash (May 28, 2014)

[quote:c47fd2a84e=\"747\"]In my position as Lord Mayor of Gateshead I can confidently say that we have never employed a H & S Manager in the Borough. Therefore you must not be taken in by this person.

The subject of the Gateshead Pirates is sub judice due to a pending Court case regarding piracy on the River Tyne and I could not possibly comment.

ps, anybody wanna buy some Pieces of Eight cheap? 8)[/quote:c47fd2a84e]

Dont forget I left in 1972 after 40 years of service so probably before your time! :roll:

Youngsters these days. Think they know it all.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I think CraptonBogwash is really a Swift owner and wants to keep all the wildcamping spots empty to use himself :wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

[quote:bd7c9998da=\"Kaytutt\"]I think CraptonBogwash is really a Swift owner and wants to keep all the wildcamping spots empty to use himself :wink:[/quote:bd7c9998da]

I had a similar thought myself - and think that his pirate ship is secretly powered by a 100cc 2-stroke engine!!!!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

[quote:2ceca24d2a=\"Carl_n_Flo\"]


\\\"Kaytutt\\\" said:


> I think CraptonBogwash is really a Swift owner and wants to keep all the wildcamping spots empty to use himself :wink:[/quote:2ceca24d2a]
> 
> I had a similar thought myself - and think that his pirate ship is secretly powered by a 100cc 2-stroke engine!!!!


yeah or its the blow up yellow variety :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GRRRRRR! Rumbled! And one of them one of my own troops!! I shall deal with her later!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

result! :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *result! :wink:


What? Discovering the Troll or the fact that your going to be punished? :twisted:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

It was only a matter of time before we got you, I thought it might have been Seamus, but the post was too polite and didn\'t involve Royalty.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

[quote:1064f74f90=\"rayrecrok\"]Hey up.

It was only a matter of time before we got you, I thought it might have been Seamus, but the post was too polite and didn\\\'t involve Royalty.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.[/quote:1064f74f90]

I almost coughed up another £12.50 to take up your challenge but Tutts and Carl n Flo fluffed it!


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So, by my reckoning, if you were approximately 18 when you started work as a H&S manager worked there for 40 years before retiring to become a pirate in the Caribbean in 1972 you are (at least) 100 years old and still driving a Hymer GTI Turbo!!!
I think you are certainly entitled to your opinions and with your years of experience must be a font of wisdom.
May I respectfully make a suggestion.......I think that the Hymer GTI Turbo may be a bit too nippy for you at your age, maybe you could drive it with the handbrake half on.....or maybe buy a Swift :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thought it was a wind up all along, but thought it was OP Geriatricbackpacker amusing himself \'cause he\'s stuck in his van in the rain.

Nice one barryd 

Mel.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

[quote:685122d247=\"CraptonBogwash\"]

I was chief H&S officer for Gateshead Council for 40 years before leaving to be a Pirate in the Caribbean Islands in 1972. I can tell you a thing or two about H&S (and Pirates, who also take H&S seriously these days). Some people think they can go into Europe and just do what they like and Johnny Foreigner wont do anything because he is all foreign! :roll:[/quote:685122d247]

Troll. Must be over 100 and been promoted at a very early age!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

[quote:e471641d58=\"CraptonBogwash\"]

I was chief H&S officer for Gateshead Council for 40 years before leaving to be a Pirate in the Caribbean Islands in 1972. I can tell you a thing or two about H&S (and Pirates, who also take H&S seriously these days). Some people think they can go into Europe and just do what they like and Johnny Foreigner wont do anything because he is all foreign! :roll:[/quote:e471641d58]

Troll. Must be over 100 and been promoted at a very early age!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It is that Geriatricbackpacker! He\'s definitely the trouble maker here and made me do it! Sack him.

I think he might be a Fruitcake.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

He\'s definitely a Fruitcake and it takes one to know one barryd !!!

Terry, 
Sorry to hear you\'re having bad weather down there, if it\'s any consolation it\'s pi$$ing down here in Norfolk !! Suggest you try breaking the rules over the border in Portugal :lol: :lol: 
Mel.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

[quote:06c8499402=\"Baron1\"]

Thought it was a wind up all along, but thought it was OP Geriatricbackpacker amusing himself \\\'cause he\\\'s stuck in his van in the rain.

Nice one barryd

Mel.[/quote:06c8499402]

The rain was OK it was the hailstones bouncing off the roof that finally flipped me. We were actually driving in icy slush yesterday with next to zero visibility, I reckon its that bloody solar panel I put on the roof attracting the clouds! Much better weather today, had a walk around Morella and the castle today and will kick back and see if I can finish off the last of the French wine.

I have to say that I really don\'t know who Barryd is or know anything about Fruitcakes other than they are a cake presumably liked by trolls.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I know realise why I will not be renewing my subscription when it runs out in November after 10 years. :!: 

Must be childrens forums somewhere.



Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

sweetie said:


> I know realise why I will not be renewing my subscription when it runs out in November after 10 years. :!:
> 
> Must be childrens forums somewhere.
> 
> Steve


Try registering on Motorhomeowners, a new forum.

There is none of these shenanigans over there.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

747 said:


> sweetie said:
> 
> 
> > I know realise why I will not be renewing my subscription when it runs out in November after 10 years. :!:
> ...


Thank you for that information I did not know there where other motorhome forums. How many are there ? Us Norfolk must get out more.

I,m Registered on other forums not related with motorhomes where threads don't get spoiled as they often seem to on here now and by the same few people.
Still they have moderators who do a good job as this forum once had.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

8)


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

There are loads of motorhome forums (or should that be fora? )

Try googling motorhomeowners, wildcamping, motorhomefun, for starters, then there's always outandaboutlive, campingandcaravanclub, or tryandavoidgettinggassedwhilemotorhominginspain.
But ignore anything you may see about fruitcakes because there is no such thing - it is only a figment of a very vivid imagination!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes Sweetie! As Alhod says those are the only forums available. There is talk about an underground motorhome forum but its only for really cool motorhomers and its way out of my league. 

You might qualify though. Good luck in finding them.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

You do know Steve is very nice in real life...

Come on mate have a re think :wink: ... It was only a bit of fun, gawd no's we need it on here some time.


ray.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Well it's been a few days and the sun has only made brief appearances although we are being led to believe that this coming week will be better. We are now south of Alacante at Le Marina near Elche. 
A word of warning to anyone who is thinking of travelling down the coast from the North and using aires I should point out that a lot of the tolerated aires shown in Camperstop are no longer being tolerated and fresh signs have been erected prohibiting motorhomes from 'camping' on the beaches. So far we have found the following are no longer in use:-
Canet D En Berenguer-parking by the marina. There is a nearby car park we had lunch at and a few motorhomes pulled in who had just been moved on from Alqueria and nearby beaches by the Police. 
Oliva-the council have errected a big berm to stop vans accessing the beach.
La Marina (Elche) two of the beach side locations have new signs with no motorhomes on them.
The third site in La Marina (Camino del Pinet) is still permitting overnight parking.

The Odessa site at Denia is still closed and there is still no news on it's replacement getting planning permission (they have been waiting 7 months for it to be processed). The Odessa site at Calp is still doing business as usual and had plenty of pitches available. 

Despite my misleading photograph we are not reckless where we park (the car park in the picture is a recognised overflow for the aire despite the signs and there were actually another half dozen vans out of shot) so abide by the rules. It seems that the tourist areas are trying to clear away all the vans as their season starts next weekend and they are expecting a lot of visitors and don't want the areas full up with motorhomes. 

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh go away for a few weeks and what's happening on here

It's raining everywhere, but not today or yesterday

There are other forums BUT

They are not like this one

This one is ALIVE

Only on one other which is very nice 8O 

A bit too nice for me

I want a bit of real life arguments disagreements and totally lovely people who talk about life and hopes and despair with MH thrown in 

With out people the MH is just a glorified car :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Well it's been a few days and the sun has only made brief appearances although we are being led to believe that this coming week will be better. We are now south of Alacante at Le Marina near Elche.
> A word of warning to anyone who is thinking of travelling down the coast from the North and using aires I should point out that a lot of the tolerated aires shown in Camperstop are no longer being tolerated and fresh signs have been erected prohibiting motorhomes
> 
> Terry


If you are in the area, the Aire at Almariamar is worth a look, it should be in the book. You can swim in the sea within 50' of your van.
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *aldra wrote: *]Gosh go away for a few weeks and what's happening on here
> 
> It's raining everywhere, but not today or yesterday
> 
> ...


Well I am alive my love!! dunno about the rest of em!

I think you might be best staying on this forum! All the hot blokes are on here. Well me anyway. Ok and 747 but he is only 3ft high.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No chance I'd leave :lol: 

What with a hot Toyboy

An imperfect heathcliffe

A lovely Tuggy

A .........., to much to recount :lol: 

Loving you all

Aldra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I know you have all been fretting as we have been off the air for over a week and some of you will have expected that we will have been gassed or worse. Having spent a week at Canada de Callege without any problems we moved on to San Juan de Los Terreros and have had a couple of days here next to the sea on the beach. This afternoon however we were visited by the Guardia Civil who told us that we are not permitted to camp her (a listed Camperstop- tolerated location) and need to move on in the morning, They were extremely polite and helpful but none the less this is no longer a tolerated aire at least during their holiday season. Will be moving on to Agua Amarga tomorrow or face the consequences!! 

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

See! Your at it again! Wild camping all over the place like some Freeloading Fruitcake!  

And now the Rozzers have caught up with you! Good!

Disgraceful behavior. 8O


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> All the hot blokes are on here. Well me anyway. Ok and 747 but he is only 3ft high.


I'm 3ft high too.

When I'm lying down! :lol:

You home now, Sandra?Missed ya, babe.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

"TUGGY!" What are you saying?

Alan


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

The aire by the lighthouse at Almerimar is a great spot as long as its not windy. Only four vans there when we stayed 26th May. But stock up before you get there as the main supermarket is closed until 17th June . Found a great bread/ cake shop and a good fruit/veg shop but other than that only one small pricey store.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

tams said:


> The aire by the lighthouse at Almerimar is a great spot as long as its not windy. Only four vans there when we stayed 26th May. But stock up before you get there as the main supermarket is closed until 17th June . Found a great bread/ cake shop and a good fruit/veg shop but other than that only one small pricey store.


We were there in late September and Mercadona (big Supermarket) was full of customers. The nearest bar to the Aire gave free Tapas with a small beer, but only if you asked. I had my hair cut nearby and made good use of the hot showers that came with the Aire. I am sorry if I misled you, but driving back towards the main road there is a Hypermarket not too far from the Hospital.
There were not too many vans when we were there (there is a second Aire you can use if this is full) but the weather was wonderful and we spent time swimming in the sea from the beach. Unexpectedly it was so clear you could see the fish as you swam.
.... and it was not at all windy!
Alan


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

The tolerated aires on the sand dunes at Almerimar are no longer tolerated and have brand new signs denoting that motorhomes are not welcome. That whole section of the coast from Cabo de Gata down past Torre del Mar is being heavily policed and motoerhomes moved on. We eventually found a place at Rincon that was next to the beach and only charged 2 euros a day (night parking free). There was water and toilets on the beach and a Mercadona a few hundred metres up the road. 
We were moved on by the Guardia at Cabo, we were the only English parked amongst twenty or so Spanish vans but were told that we had to move, nobody else got so much as a visit from them. They took all our details and when they knew that I was a retired Police Officer we got told that we could park in another prohibited area overnight if we wanted to and wouldn't be bothered. I moved on as I don't need any special favours (its either prohibited or it isn't). 
We have just left the tolerated aire outside of Terifa that was getting a lot of police attention but the locals just ignore them and return an hour or so later if they are told to leave. We were advised that if you are legally parked and don't have any of your paraphernalia out then you are parking and not camping, If you are legally parked then they cannot move you on. Also they are not allowed to enter your van without invite or a warrant as it is classed as your home. We got stopped leaving Gibraltar having been there twenty minutes in order to buy the cheap fuel and got stopped so that the Guardia could check that our grey waste tank wasn't full of contraband. In fairness the guy was really polite and when I told him to come into the van to check the pipework he declined and sent us on our way. 
We have been told by one local that the Guardia only take an interest if the local camp sites complain, just how true that is I don't know. We will be happy to join all the French vans who are now apparently touring Portugal as opposed to Spain due to all the hassle.
I should also say that weather is fantastic and the sun is as hot at 9.30pm as it is at midday.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Do you have the directions or GPS for the place at Rincon please.


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

Dear Geriatricback packer,
We stayed at Carrapateria for three nights . It was lovely.There is a little shop, cafe and fresh veg market in the village. We would have stayed longer but we were running low on water. We stayed at Carvalhal for one night. There is a shiny new sign with rules and info . It said no caravans or similar but it was in small writing so we did not notice it until the morning.Perhaps that's why we were the only ones there.If the rest of your co-ordinates lead us to places like these we are going to have a great summer.
Thanks Tamsin


----------

